# dynamischen link über xml



## Schnodi (25. Feb 2011)

hi

ich habe eine seite, auf der daten per javascript aus einer xml geladen und angezeigt werden. das funktioniert nun auch prima.
nun möchte ich aber, dass die die verschiedenen links auch aus der xml geladen werden, bei einem onclick mach zu dieser seite gelangt. nur scheitere ich im moment daran

hier der javateil:


```
...
film[i].getElementsByTagName('einnahmen')[0].childNodes[0].nodeValue +
"<br/><g>Link: </g>" + <a> <img src="link.png" height="50px" width="50px" alt="zwoelf" onclick="verlinkung(i)" /></a> ;
        }
}

function verlinkung(i) {
        
                req.open("GET", "filme.xml", false);
                req.send("");        
                
                var film = req.responseXML.getElementsByTagName("film");
                var filmlink = film[i].getElementsByTagName('link')[0].attributes[0].value;
        
        window.open('filmlink');
}
```

ich möchte als, das in die klammer bei filmlink die url aus der xml eingefügt wird.

die xml sieht so aus:

    <film>
...
<einnahmen>ca 28 Millionen</einnahmen>
<link url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111161/">http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111161/</link> // zu testzwecken hatte ich die url, als attribut und als wert
    </film>


es wäre super, wenn ihr mir ein paar anregungen geben könntet


grüße


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Feb 2011)

Du bist im falschen Forum - Java != JavaScript


----------



## Schnodi (26. Feb 2011)

da der andere thread geschlossen ist: ich hatte es nochmal dort gepostet, weil mir ja hier gesagt wurde ich sei im falschen forum. also wenn ein moderator so lieb sein könnte es zu verschieben, oder ist es jetzt egal?

hoffnungsvolle grüße


----------



## Tomate_Salat (26. Feb 2011)

Der Link bezieht sich mehr darauf, java-forum.org ein JAVA-Forum und keine JAVA-SCRIPT-Forum ist. Du hast zwar evtl. chancen auf eine Antwort die dir weiterhilft, allerdings wäre deine Frage in einem JavaScript-Forum besser aufgehoben.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mrz 2011)

Da der andere Thread geschlossen ist, habe ich diesen ins richtige Forum verschoben...


----------

